# Another failed pepper mill experiment



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

:dash2::dash2::dash2:

My wife likes this general design. I hate it. So she talked me into trying another like the last one we (y'all and me) did not really like. So I stretched the handle to see if the ugly bulge would work better. It doesn't. I told her I'm going to turn that bugle out of it, even though it'll probably blow up. She said if I do that it'll take the duck face out of it. I hadn't seen the duck face util she said that. She told me not to turn it out. Well that did it. I don't like being told not to do something unless I know I really shouldn't (jumping out of planes without parachutes for example) so I'm going to turn it out . . . . I think. 

See the duck face? I told her it wouldn't disappear if I turn out the bulge, the duck will just lose a little weight . . 

[attachment=11992]

[attachment=11993]


The wall thickness at the top of the body is only 7/16" - it's going to be real thin when I make it the same size as the narrowest part of the body - my calipers won't get in there so I don't know how thin it is. :xyxnervous:

[attachment=11995]


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin, It might help to draw them out before turning. I have rarely designed as I went along and come out with a product I liked. You could use your new white board. I have a white board screwed to the top door of my bandsaw, which, conveniently, is right behind me at the lathe.
Sure wish I had FBE to use as practice wood.:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Kevin, It might help to draw them out before turning. I have rarely designed as I went along and come out with a product I liked. You could use your new white board. I have a white board screwed to the top door of my bandsaw, which, conveniently, is right behind me at the lathe.
> Sure wish I had FBE to use as practice wood.:lolol:



Bet ya have some pretty curly big leaf maple though.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Kevin, It might help to draw them out before turning. I have rarely designed as I went along and come out with a product I liked. You could use your new white board. I have a white board screwed to the top door of my bandsaw, which, conveniently, is right behind me at the lathe.
> Sure wish I had FBE to use as practice wood.:lolol:



Vern,

That's the rub. This shape is no accident. She likes it. So I turned a few for her to give to her firends. These aren't the first ones with this general shape I've turned. The first one I turned *was* an accident, but she saw it and loved it. Now, the "experiment" phase here is to try and find shape that's got that extra bulge that we both like. I don't think I'll ever find one that I like. 

I just wish I hadn't wasted this piece on an experiement. Even when I draw shapes out and nail them exactly like the drawing, I don't always like them after all anyway. The pepper mills that I have liked the most are the ones where I just turn them out of my head. 

I turned one last night that way and I'll post a picture later or tomorrow once I finish it. No drawing and turned out just like I saw it in my head.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wood=
Shape=
Duckface=:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 12, 2012)

maybe something more like this. This one has been pretty successful for me.
[attachment=12018]
This is a bit more subtle. Just another thought, and I try not to believe everything I think!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

Vern that's so sexy. Here's what I did with it thus far.

[attachment=12019]

Still ugly but not as much. The duckface is gone. I think it's a happy old man there now? :dunno:



I'm still going to pare that down a little in the battle of the bulge. If I could adapt this one to your shape that would be cool. The one you posted is soooooo easy to look at.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the modified version better - but it dill kill the duck face... I agree with you on trimming down the bulge to make a long sweeping curve - and then maybe crisp up the top a little. Maybe a version of Vern's top.
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmmm... I think I like the first version better. Plus, your wife is already gonna be angry at you, so there's no point in her being angry with me.

I think the trick with mills (like most turnings) is to avoid flats and irregularities in the curves... Beyond that, it seems to be a crap shoot for me. I can't tell how tall these are, but I think the shorter mills are easier to make... Long, flowing curves are harder than short curves for me.:i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2012)

I tried to make a save with this ugly duckling . . . . . 


[attachment=12043]

[attachment=12044]

[attachment=12045]

I don't know if I did or not but I know one thing, I'll never go down that bulgy road again. But I guess unless you experiment you can't find new ground. :dunno:


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 13, 2012)

Second one is much better, nice job.


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 13, 2012)

That _Damn_ Duck, now that I saw it, I can't not see it and it is making me crazy. The figure above the transition seems to be playing games also. It seems like a good place to do something, but the question is what? Maybe soften the bulge a little and then make the flare more dramatic so it coordinates better with the flare at the cap. That's just a slipper slope you are on. Good luck.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 14, 2012)

AFFLAC!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> AFFLAC!



:lolol:

:rofl2:


----------



## BarbS (Oct 15, 2012)

Latest verstion looks pretty good to me. One option: instead of Rob's straight lines, you could flare (Slightly) the lower third into the bottom diameter. Looks good, though.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2012)

BarbS said:


> One option: instead of Rob's straight lines, you could flare (Slightly) the lower third into the bottom diameter. Looks good, though.



If I chuck it up again that's exactly what I had planned to do.


----------



## clapiana (Jan 10, 2013)

I wouldn't say failed it looks like you are rolling out some designs. I like that 3rd shape better also but the wood on the 1st two is really fantastic and makes the others work for me too


----------

